# What's your chi's fave natural treat?



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

I was just wondering what your Chihuahua's favourite natural treat is? Chloe's favourite is Raw Carrot, she goes nuts for it! I only give it to her once or twice a week, as its high in natural sugars. She also loves Apple (one thin slice, peeled) and Mashed Potatoe 
I much prefer to feed natural treats, Like safe vegetables, fruit and cooked meats. You never know whats in the store bought ones.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

My girls love small amounts of safe fruits and vegetables, such as, plums, bananas, peas, carrots, green beans, baked sweet potatoes.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine go crazy over freeze-dried chicken training treats. It's like beef jerky but chicken. lol


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Calista loves Blueberries. 
Also... these are amazing... and their food also
Natural Dog Food Treats


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

posted in wrong thread


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Bullys are the number 1 favorite in this house, very closely followed by dried chicken or dried liver


----------



## Miinerva (Jun 10, 2011)

Lady goes mad and will do anything or my home made turkey jerky and Locco goes even more locco over my home made Liver treats. I very seldom give them treats from the store. I prefer to make my own. it is a bit of work cutting everything up but it is worth it when i see how much they love it, i know what is in it and it is cheaper and healthier. No added salt or sugar or other stuff. Sometimes i wonder if i have to much time on my hands hehe. If my boss knew i was making my own dog candy a home he would not feel so guilty when asking me to work a weekend hehe


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Frozen canned/pureed pumpkin! My dogs go crazy for it; plus its easy on the tummy and works both against diarrhea and constipation believe it or not. Good stuff and they love the taste.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

back yard!


----------

